# 1st timer...any tips?



## wonare1one (Dec 27, 2007)

first one is the setup second is a lil view of leaves


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

nicceee dawg. lookin good


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 27, 2007)

hey thanks yo!!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

hmm tips ehh.
 im also a soil grower.
 My tips are go buy some good quality Nutriants, Transplant into good organic soil if you can.
  Get the light as close as you can, without causing heat stress to the plant. we dont want to burn em.
  C02 is always nice.
  Read up on LST , its a good method.
 Use Tender love and care with her, and she should treat you good.
  enjoy some Green Mojo


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks good so far bro.  What kind of light is that, floros?  Kinda looks like 24" florescent with 4 bulbs,  if so you should be able to move it closer(couple inches) as long as its not hot to your hand.  I just looked at closeup of pic, kinda looks like heat stress or magnesium deficiency.  What are your temps? Get a little fan going for circulation, also helps build strong stem.  You need some advice from the pros as to why discoloration and leaves curling, ANYONE?  What spectrum bulbs are you using?  There is so much to learn, just search threads for info for each stage of growth.


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 27, 2007)

hey thanks for the feedback yo. temp is at 70 degrees humidity at 48%. i do have a lil oscilating fan in there. my light is a pioneer VIII,tube: T5 color temp...grow-6500 K  bloom-2900 K. lumen output...grow-36800 bloom-38400 423 watt......let me know what u think


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

you sound like you know what your doing.

 heres summ *Greeeen moojoooooo*


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 27, 2007)

i really don't yo!! i could use all the advice possible
is that a good light?
and my temp is at 70 and humidity at 52 is that ok?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

ya the light sounds good to me.
 I mean, i would use a HPS over anything for flower... but for Vegg, what you got is great.

   and to be honest, i have never once worried about humidity. i have never had a meter to tell me humidity.
 I just try to mist the plants good everyday......if i forget to spray the plants...it doesnt really effect it.
     Humidity is just one more thing to worry about, and i find that i never have problems with not caring about it...so i dont.
 Misting seems to work fine for me.
     so idk what to say about your humidity, since i dont even know the ideal humidity range?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

actully, your light is probly fine for flowering anyways.
 althought it seems that the bloom Kelvin should be higher.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 27, 2007)

i no what u got its called ph trouble i my opinion i dont think its heat stress his light aint strong enoff for heat stress being its out in a open room ,,but any ways i think its a ph problem so my advise is to get a ph up down kit if u dont got one if u do and u have adjusted ur ph then i dont no ,,but if u look at my first grow ull see in the first page of picks my bottom leafs were doin what ur are doin and i took someones advise on hear and got me a ph kit and its doin great ever since ive had no problems since but any way bro i wish u luck hope all works out for u and no matter what it is u cant loss by getting a ph tester and the kit cause if u plan on growing for a little while u will need one for shure so if u take my advise u cant loss no matter what cause need one to grow any ways ,,unless u got one ,,peace







HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 27, 2007)

disregard i posted in the wrong thread on this post sorry


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 27, 2007)

i have both the ph tester and ph up. but my ph still stays at 2


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 28, 2007)

i've just started on my very first grow and need a lil help! my ph level was very low @2 i got the ph up solution and poured as read on bottle. level read 7. so i started over and got the level at 6. i've added that and fertilizer and my ph reads 3 now!! any ideas of reasons why? 

picture of plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21023


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

fertilizer what kind?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you using a pen or the drops? and if the pen is it calibrated?
Its that or somthing really wrong.


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

throw some banana peels on top of your soil.


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 28, 2007)

i use fox farm grow big and putting 1 teaspoon to one gallon of water to a feed. but i dont give one full gallon when i feed. pen or drops what?????? what will bananas peels do?


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

hes talking about the ph tester, the electron one with the probe, mabe the end is clogged, or the ph test kit where you put soil and powderd capsules or (drops) in water and shake. bananas have potassium, which will rise the ph level. haha


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

something wrong with your meter i think, what soil are you using??? 2 is insanely acidic and i think your plant would be dyeing by now .
i would flower with hps, really. If you want bomb nugs that is... but some peeps say they have done it, but my bomb bud standard is probably much much higher then theirs.


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 28, 2007)

please dont tell me their dying! im using scotts potting soil!


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2007)

"What" and "where" and "how" are you testing??
  "2.ph" is as acidic as gastric acid, or straight lemon juice or vinegar!!, IMHO, that isn't even a reasonable/accurate reading for any medium.
 What type/brand of soil/medium??
  I've never heard of potassium raising ph either. In fact, according to the FDA, bananas are low in ph " bananas=4.5-5.2" from http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~comm/lacf-phs.html
  Your feeding solution should be checked and adjusted "AFTER" adding nutes.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2007)

If you are using FF products I would be suspect about the measurement.


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

so acidic that is would be dying.. My friend who grows for some clubs use the banana method, which worked for mee, but hmm mabe it was something else that made my soil neutral. yellow banana 5.0 5.2, cauliflower is way way more. My friend could be wrong, but y stop doing something if it works.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 28, 2007)

go to the hydro store and buy ph calibration liquid. Its usually a PH of 4 . Put your pen in this and reset it until it reads the solution is a PH of 4. PH is very important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 28, 2007)

Use water and not vinegar when you water and you will be fine.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 28, 2007)

wow lots of confusion going on here  take a step back man let your soil (medium) dry out and take a pH test of it. then if your pH is between 6.3 and 7.0 your :aok: if not then you need to choose if you need to go up (under 6.3) or down (over 7.0) if you have to lower it use some vinigar 1 teaspoon un a gallon of water will lower your pH by +/-0.05 after each gallon use for watering. to raise it you can add some limestone (follow container instructions) and theres a fix for the problem :bong2:


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

get a new ph meter or calibrate that sucker, thats way to much fluctuation to be from your nutes. Unless your using them wrong.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 28, 2007)

5 grams of soil to 50 ml De-ionized water mix well and check ph with a well CALIBRATED METER. If you don't have any buffers check your drinking water should be 7.8 or so check some Coke or Pepsi should be low <3.0. That will @ least tell if your pH meter is in range.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 29, 2007)

How many plants? just one, if so that light will be plenty.  It might not be as good as flowering with hps, but it will definately work.  Search for t5 grows, people have some great success.  Humidity is fine at 52 for veg but you will need to bring it down for flower stage.  I believe you want to stay below 40 % for flower so mold and fungus is not an issue.  You need some good ventilation to move air and get humidity down.  good luck


----------



## goddog (Dec 29, 2007)

DONT OVER NUTE and be careful about playing with the PH levels....

check out youtube for some of the greatest grow dvds....

happy newyear....


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 29, 2007)

OK wonare1one, 
      Looks like you are going to be needing a few things soon. You can do ok for just a short period of time. Think of your setup buying you and your baby some time.
 You will need more light period and looks like you got a transplant coming at ya. Get some good soil and a container that is near 3 gallon if you want that lady to leave you with something to remember her by.
  You also could use some *Green Mojo* that will get your blood up
smoke in peace


KingKahuuna


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 29, 2007)

what kind of tester? How are you testing?  Any liquids added to your plant should be tested.  Ph of 2 sounds strange to me.


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 30, 2007)

the ph tester i have is called hold all! it tests ph/moisture/light.


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 30, 2007)

my water reads 2.5. should i change the soil? whats should i do?


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

your water ph is 2.5? hmm mines alkaline in cen cal. R you sure???
you should get a separate soil PH tester the one with drops.. 
hows that gadget measure light?


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 31, 2007)

Is that tester have 2 long probes and a needle and then you switch to ph, moisture or light.  Those things are junk, go and get a ph test kit, comes with testing drops and ph up and ph down.  Or get a digital tester, ph is very important and you cant be guessing.  I had one of those testers from lowes made by rapitest and it wasnt worth squatt.  The moisture part was okay but thats it.


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 2, 2008)

hey thanks yo!!! thats exactly the meter i have!!!  i just got a ph tester for soil and it read ph of 7. thats good right? happy new year to you!!


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of tester did you get? hope its not a rapitest.


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 3, 2008)

It appears that it definitely could be a pH problem.  My advice would be to mix your nutes first, then adjust the pH with Up or Down.  Fertilizers and other nutes will raise or lower you pH when added.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Be careful playing with ph levels and all that crap. I've harvested 20+ crops and still have absolutely no need for ph meters.

Get ready to transplant. Get a bigger pot and fill it right up to the top with soil; your plants need root space. 

Second, I would get that light closer to your plant, and you'll start to see less of a gap between the nodes of the plant.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 4, 2008)

is 38400 lumen on flo good for flower or should i get hps? i think im ready for flower.... check it
my first grow!!!!!here...............
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=21057


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 5, 2008)

i just purchased the orange light for my 2 cfl setup to be ready  for flower. i'm wondering when to add it in? i will go for maybe 2wks but at least 1 wk more  for vegg, should i put it in while still in veg, or what til i send it into flower>? also finally got some mylar sheets!!! (more usage of my low output cfl)


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 8, 2008)

i added another home depot floro. it has 1750 lumens added to my other floro.  i also put mylar instead of using foil. if you see in the pics there is mylar on 2 sides of the plant, i know it would be better to have all 4 sides covered but with my closet there isnt very much room. anywho my question is should i jjst hang some mylar off the other 2 sides and the top because light does come out the top? oh and finally got the ph down to about 7. should it be lower?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 9, 2008)

you should be shooting for a ph of 6.5 for soil... and don't worry about the mylar above... u'll just create a fire hazard.:hitchair:


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 10, 2008)

ok thank you for that huge advice!!! dont wanna burn down my place!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

also I noticed with your cfl's on the side lighting... they should be up higher, above the level of the plants - either equal to or above.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks yo check  out the journal to watch flower coming!!!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks yo.. i brought the 2 light fixture up level with my other lamp, is that better for it?  just flushed her to bring ph down, now im freakin nervous i need some mojo help!!!!!!


----------



## THE_DUDE (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty babies!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 13, 2008)

That tempature/humidty combo thing is the bomb, where did you get it?


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 14, 2008)

home depot is where i got the temp/humid gage.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 18, 2008)

will my setup be okay now that i took some cuts? im using the same setup for my cuts as my grow. would  this be okay til my cuts grow some roots? im gonna add a shelf and different lights when i get the money, but will they be okay with the lights and 20/4 light schedule im doing?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah just dont cut to much foilage off and youll be fine. try rooting gel or powder and throw the clones in jiffy pellets, water,  a bubble cloner w/e...and your off!

are you shooting to sex them first or to flower them all together?


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 18, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Be careful playing with ph levels and all that crap. I've harvested 20+ crops and still have absolutely no need for ph meters.
> 
> Get ready to transplant. Get a bigger pot and fill it right up to the top with soil; your plants need root space.
> 
> Second, I would get that light closer to your plant, and you'll start to see less of a gap between the nodes of the plant.



:holysheep::holysheep:     Dude, do pay attention to all that crap, some may just get lucky but don't let luck dictate truth. pH and TDS/EC measurements can help you make a good grow a great grow. The lack of this knowledge can kill a grow, look around this forum and you will see that a pH check comes up on every grow that there is a problem, then nutes, etc. You should check these measurements. If you want to live by the seat of your pants and get whatever comes your way by all means skip them, if you want to be prudent and maximize your yields, and make your time spent to the upmost, invest in them.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 18, 2008)

hey thanks yo. right now my ph reads 7. i just fed with water reading 4 to bringg it down from 8. im gonna wait to feed it again to bring it down a bit more. if its a female plant is there a chance for the cuts to be some males? a buddy of mine put the cuts into these sponge like cubes with some cut nute(i forgot the name) and is letting them sit in water with superthrive!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 18, 2008)

wonare1one said:
			
		

> hey thanks yo. right now my ph reads 7. i just fed with water reading 4 to bringg it down from 8. im gonna wait to feed it again to bring it down a bit more. if its a female plant is there a chance for the cuts to be some males? a buddy of mine put the cuts into these sponge like cubes with some cut nute(i forgot the name) and is letting them sit in water with superthrive!


Whatever the plant you clone from the sex will be the same, so hopefully you clone from just female plants and all the clones will be females. It sounds like your friend knows how to clone, pick his brain a bit...


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 21, 2008)

would a med shop sell males clones?


----------

